# Assurance of Support



## howling_placenta (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi peeps!
Just want you guys to enlighten me..

I've been wondering *if the Australian Immigration will ask for an Assurance of Support (bond) when I apply for the De Facto visa*.

I am planning to apply for the visa onshore by November. I am a doctor from the Philippines but I still don't have the right to practice my profession in Australia coz I need to sit and pass the Australian Medical Council exam. My partner was on Centrelink Newstart Allowance for 6months (from March to August 2009) but while she was on it, she was (AND STILL IS) working as a casual employee. *Will this affect the immigration's decision on whether to ask for an AoS or not?*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If your partner is still on Centrelink benefits then she is probably ineligible to provide an AoS, and it is very likely that Immigration will ask for AoS.

If that is the case what is your plan?



howling_placenta said:


> Hi peeps!
> Just want you guys to enlighten me..
> 
> I've been wondering *if the Australian Immigration will ask for an Assurance of Support (bond) when I apply for the De Facto visa*.
> ...


----------



## howling_placenta (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi amaslam. thank you for your reply.

My circumstance has changed. I just passed the AMC MCQ exam and am eligible to work as a doctor in Australia. ( just FYI, not sure if this helps)

Nevertheless, I'm still gonna apply for the Partner visa. My partner is not on Centrelink anymore. She got out of it just this August 2009 and is now working as a casual disability support worker. Do you think the immig will still ask for AoS when I apply for the visa in November?

We actually are saving for the possible AoS and I don't think it would stop us from applying for the visa. It would be nicer if they don't ask for it though...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there:

Now that your partner is not on Centrelink benefits I think she can be an AoS if they ask for it. I think they do not ask for it if there are sufficient savings (the dept. decides what is sufficient but its normally based on size of family in AU, i.e. if you have childen it's more). 

For partner visas I believe the AoS is discretionary (the dept. may ask for it, but it is not always asked for).

Good luck in your application and do search the forum as partner visa has been discussed before. It will help you gain an idea of processing time and types of documentation needed.



howling_placenta said:


> Hi amaslam. thank you for your reply.
> 
> My circumstance has changed. I just passed the AMC MCQ exam and am eligible to work as a doctor in Australia. ( just FYI, not sure if this helps)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Just in case you are asked for an AOS, here are the details from Centrelink: Assurance of Support

Your assurer will have to provide taxable evidence over the last financial year and evidence of ongoing current income.

Here's the AOS Factsheet: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 34. Assurance of Support

As amaslam said, for the spouse visa the AOS is discretionary, so you may not have to apply for it.

Dolly


----------

